# Quick Accutron Question



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Now I have a case back tool, is it best to remove the batteries (cells







) for storage ?

Up to now I have only be able to leave the two Snorkels running.

Am I wearing them out having them running all the time given the age of them


















Mike


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice watches Mike. I know what you mean about wearing them out. I've now only got one of these watches from the 1970's, and I end up replacing the batteries every 18 months to 2 years, so I guess it depends upon the age. Normal mechanical watches require some use to keep them going, but they are easily wound-up or simply worn. With the Accutron movement, I would probably run them twice a year for a month due to the hassle in changing batteries. This is my assumption, but I'm sure a number of members have a lot more experience than me with the Accutrons....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike, It was my understanding that you should keep them running... leaving them idle means 2 things:

1, what small amount of cogs the watches do use has oil which will harden and will provide resistance on restarting.

2, the restarting could spike the movt and kill a coil...

I could be wrong on both points but I keep all my quartz and electronics running....


----------

